# poisons



## poisons4me (Nov 7, 2006)

Some of my favorite styles in my poison collection,have lots of lattices all WT co.


----------



## bottlediger (Nov 7, 2006)

VERY NICE!!!!!! poisons are my FAV! I just bought the one all the way to the right
 Awesome pic!


----------



## stinger haut (Nov 8, 2006)

Definitely a nice picture and choice poisons. Those are the real coffins and not those ones from else where.
 I bought a full size Rough On Rats that is framed, it was Rudy Kuhn's. Plus I was able to pick up a complete set of the lattice (with stoppers) from his collection. A guy was selling off what was left of his brother's collection and I was able to buy about 20 bottles and Rudy's Rough On Rats poster and he gave me the two poison workbooks that were signed by Rudy.
 My wife even let me hang in our bedroom.
 Post more of your collection.
 Stinger


----------



## Jim (Nov 8, 2006)

Nice ones as usual, Rick. The Sun is of course my favorite, but they are all beauties. You don't find many original labeled lattices.  One of these days, I'll have to put up some pics of my full collection. ~Jim


----------



## madpaddla (Nov 8, 2006)

Hello all:
 What are the dates of poisons?  Meaning they started in____, were most abundant___, and ended___.  Just wondering if they might be hidden in the TOC, 20's, 40's part of the dump I'm in.  Thanks alot for your input everyone.             Ben


----------



## Jim (Nov 8, 2006)

Hi Ben, The classic poison bottles began to appear in the 1870s. They were in their heyday until the 1920s, when they started to decline. There were still some around in the 30s and even 40s, but most of them are not as cool as the older ones.

  I have a few decent poisons that were dug from a mid-30s dump, including the cobalt triloids and Reese Chemical Co. The latest-used poisons that I know of are the Vapo-Cresolenes, which go at least into the 40s and maybe 50s with the hobnailed bottles. Other late ones were the Bowker's Pyrox jars and skull and bones iodine bottles. The Lilly amber poisons, Triloids and McKessons go well into the 30s.

  TOC through 20s would be a good place to hit for poisons. They don't appear often, but are always delightful to unearth. I still enjoy finding even the common ones. Good luck, mon. Rip it up! ~Jim
  PS-Here are some 30s poisons, some of the last cool ones.


----------



## poisons4me (Nov 9, 2006)

POST THE SET OF LATTICES YOU PICKED UP,HERE ARE MY BLUE ONES WITH STOPPERS ALL WT CO,ALSO HAVE MOSS GREEN AND 4 DIFFERENT CLEARS


----------



## capsoda (Nov 9, 2006)

Anyone have any spare stoppers for the lattice bottles they want to sell? My wife dug a 3 1/4" lattice poison and I would like to get her a stopper.


----------



## bikegoon (Nov 15, 2006)

That labeled poison is HOT!


----------

